# ASCE live on web PE review course



## satyara (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to take ASCE PE review course live on web, which is on tuesdays and thursdays. Starting on feb 15th. Does anyone taken the course. Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------

